# Does puppy need to have water to drink in crate at night?



## sky-summer

Hi,

Leia is now sleeping in the crate as she climbed over the puppypen. She is a really restless sleeper and as the crate is smaller then what she is used to she obviously does not have so much room.

My question is that I have always put her water bowl in with her at night but is is always knocked over now in the crate and her bedding is slightly damp.

Does she need the water at night? 

Thanks


----------



## Nonnie

Ideally yes. I dont like denying animals water at any time.

You can get waterbowls that attached to the side of the crate, and stop them from tipping.

TRAVEL WATER BOWL WITH HOLDER FOR CAR, CAGES & CRATES on eBay (end time 10-Sep-09 20:38:11 BST)

Something like this, although you can get them much cheaper.
I used to use a stainless steel parrot bowl.

FERPLAST SIRIO LG BOWL FOR COCKATIEL PARROT BIRD CAGES on eBay (end time 20-Sep-09 20:57:17 BST)


----------



## Natik

no, she doesnt 

mine never had water at night......


----------



## boxerlife

I don't put water in with my pup at night, he would tip it over and that would make him uncomfortable. 
Also if they are drinking through the night they are more likely to have accidents in the crate, making housetraining alot more difficult.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Going to disagree here, Tia is 10 weeks old and has water during the night, I can often hear her drinking it. All my dogs have access to water during the day & night regardless


----------



## bucksmum

Molly's Mum said:


> Going to disagree here, Tia is 10 weeks old and has water during the night, I can often hear her drinking it. All my dogs have access to water during the day & night regardless


I agree,mine have water at all times.Puppies kidneys cannot take any level of dehydration like an adult and especially if pup is fed dry food it will be slightly dehydrated by morning.


----------



## Guest

Billy had water in his crate until he was 15 weeks old, then he started knocking the hooks off and spillng it everywhere so i took it away.

He isnt crated at night now (well he sleeps in it with the door open) so he has access to water during the night anyway.


----------



## Natik

mine sleep all night  when i let them out in the morning they are not interested in water.... if u get ur dogs used to drinking at night so they will do it all their life


----------



## Nonnie

Natik said:


> mine sleep all night  when i let them out in the morning they are not interested in water.... if u get ur dogs used to drinking at night so they will do it all their life


Whats wrong with a dog drinking at night? Both of mine do, one drinks a hell of a lot.

Denying a dog water, especially an older one, can cause renal problems.

If a dog is thirsty, they should be allowed to drink.


----------



## Molly's Mum

Natik said:


> mine sleep all night  when i let them out in the morning they are not interested in water.... if u get ur dogs used to drinking at night so they will do it all their life


sorry I think at 10 weeks Tia needs water to drink during the night


----------



## Natik

Nonnie said:


> Whats wrong with a dog drinking at night? Both of mine do, one drinks a hell of a lot.
> 
> Denying a dog water, especially an older one, can cause renal problems.
> 
> If a dog is thirsty, they should be allowed to drink.


there is nothing wrong with it.... i understand it for an older dog, of course!

Mine dont miss it and are both super healthy... thats the point im making


----------



## Nonnie

Natik said:


> there is nothing wrong with it.... i understand it for an older dog, of course!
> 
> Mine dont miss it and are both super healthy... thats the point im making


Maybe a healthy adult dog would be fine. But i dont think a puppy should be denied water, especially if they are being fed a dry food (dont know what the OP is feeding).

Puppies dehydrate as a stupidly fast rate. If they pee over night, they pee. Mine always had water, but because i took them out regularily, Oscar never had an accident, and Alfie only ever had a couple.


----------



## Natik

Nonnie said:


> Maybe a healthy adult dog would be fine. But i dont think a puppy should be denied water, especially if they are being fed a dry food (dont know what the OP is feeding).
> 
> Puppies dehydrate as a stupidly fast rate. If they pee over night, they pee. Mine always had water, but because i took them out regularily, Oscar never had an accident, and Alfie only ever had a couple.


mine were fed dry ... their last meal was at 6 pm so that gave them another 5to 6 hrs of being watered... i believe 5 to 6 hrs without water didnt do them any harm at all but have to add that i kept giving them water to the age of 6 months during night


----------



## bucksmum

Natik said:


> there is nothing wrong with it.... i understand it for an older dog, of course!
> 
> Mine dont miss it and are both super healthy... thats the point im making


The problem is that symptoms do not often show until 75 per cent of the kidneys function is affected.
I would rather not take the chance of any degree of dehydration which could cause kidney damage with my pups or older dogs.
Even if the pups are out for a drive or a bit of socialisation i always carry water even if we are only going to be away from the house for a couple of hours.


----------



## Molly's Mum

I am sticking by what I said, Tia @ 10 weeks needs water during the night. I truly believe all dogs should have water available day & night. Some nights I wake up thirsty and others I don't; I would hate to be denied a drink of water


----------



## Natik

bucksmum said:


> The problem is that symptoms do not often show until 75 per cent of the kidneys function is affected.
> I would rather not take the chance of any degree of dehydration which could cause kidney damage with my pups or older dogs.
> Even if the pups are out for a drive or a bit of socialisation i always carry water even if we are only going to be away from the house for a couple of hours.


dehydration doesnt just occur because no water has been drunk for 5 to 6 hrs while the dog has been asleep...

u have to look at the big picture.... it makes sense to leave out water if its a very hot night or ur dog has runny poo or has been vomiting or is ill in some other way ... and of course if its still very young


----------



## petfriendly

No harm can be done by giving your dog water over the night, in fact if you carry on using the crate for when you dog gets older it will already know water can be found in the crate. 

If you travel in the car and your dog is in the crate once again place a bowl in the crate. When travelling it is not always possible to stop to give them a drink. Have you tried to non spill bowl types or as someone said the bowls that fit to the side of the crate.

Of course there is no right or wrong, so you do what you feel is right at the end of the day.


----------



## bucksmum

Natik said:


> dehydration doesnt just occur because no water has been drunk for 5 to 6 hrs while the dog has been asleep...
> 
> u have to look at the big picture.... it makes sense to leave out water if its a very hot night or ur dog has runny poo or has been vomiting or is ill in some other way ... and of course if its still very young


I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree. 
Dehydration i believe can happen within 5 to 6 hours of water withdrawel and it does not take much dehydration to damage kidneys.This culimates over time until the number of functioning nephrons can no longer cope and the signs of kidney disease appear.I,personally would not take that chance when i can keep them fully hydrated and avoid it.


----------



## dexter

Natik said:


> no, she doesnt
> 
> mine never had water at night......


mine neither...............


----------



## Natik

bucksmum said:


> I'm afraid we'll have to agree to disagree.
> Dehydration i believe can happen within 5 to 6 hours of water withdrawel and it does not take much dehydration to damage kidneys.This culimates over time until the number of functioning nephrons can no longer cope and the signs of kidney disease appear.I,personally would not take that chance when i can keep them fully hydrated and avoid it.


i dont disagree with u there it can happen in 5 to 6 hrs but only if other problems are present such as vomiting etc.....


----------



## LostGirl

Mine dont have it over night because we shut off down stairs as bear has a habit of pooping down stairs during the night. Doesnt hurt them and to be honest they dont go for a drink straight away either they drink about an 1hr after waking up and they are both big drinking during the day. 

They do get water if its very hot but thats it


----------



## Jo P

Mine have access to water 24/7


----------



## JSR

I wouldn't occur to me to not have water for any of my animals at all times of day or night!!!  Can't imagine a reason why I'd want to withhold any essential and basic requirement for my animals.


----------



## boxerlife

Well I did wonder about my dog not having water throughout night so I did ask my vet at the first check. He said it was fine as dog would be sleeping so that was the reason I carried on with it. 

I think if your dog is on dry food you should give them water day and night. I soak the dry food and give fresh meat too, so I would think that makes a difference.

I am going to get a second opinion though, I'd hate to think I am putting him at risk of dehydration


----------



## Molly's Mum

boxerlife said:


> Well I did wonder about my dog not having water throughout night so I did ask my vet at the first check. He said it was fine as dog would be sleeping so that was the reason I carried on with it.
> 
> I think if your dog is on dry food you should give them water day and night. I soak the dry food and give fresh meat too, so I would think that makes a difference.
> 
> I am going to get a second opinion though, I'd hate to think I am putting him at risk of dehydration


Hi Emma, don't worry too much we all have differing opinions on here. It's just how I feel, Tia is still young and I know she does drink during the night cause I hear her. As for the other 2 sometimes they do sometimes they don't

Rach ~x~


----------



## amanda123

I think that a thirsty puppy or dog would soon let you know that all was not well. 

My children (19 months and 8 months) have a big drink of milk at 6.30pm and then some more at 7.30am and neither are showing signs of dehydration. I think if the dog drinks plenty during the day then, unless it is very hot, they are OK without water overnight, just like humans. If it is hot then I sometimes wake my kids up to give them a drink. I know puppies are not exactly the same as humans but their can't be that much different. Surely in 'the wild', wolves don't have 24/7 access to water?

However, if people want to provide water, it is their choice. I think that every responsible owner who loves their pets, as we all do, would always have their best interests at heart, whether they put water in the crate or not.

I don't like it when people argue on here. (No offence to any particular individual, it's just a general statement). Everyone has their own way of doing things and, unless it's cruel, that's OK. There are many ways of training a dog/ treating a dog/ feeding a dog, etc., and all the sensible ones have their merits. As long as it works and isn't cruel, then what's the problem? CM, Ian Dunbar, that Stilwell woman- they all seem to have success despite their different approaches. I have thought twice about posting many times because I don't want to evoke a harsh response (again, I'm not talking about anyone specific, I just worry in general).

I have had some great advice and enjoyed being a member of the forum overall but I feel frustrated when some people think their way is the only way. I hope this post doesn't cause offence- it's not meant that way. I just think that we all love our pets and we should be celebrating that.

I hope you see what I'm getting at.

Amanda x


----------



## Molly's Mum

amanda123 said:


> I think that a thirsty puppy or dog would soon let you know that all was not well.
> 
> My children (19 months and 8 months) have a big drink of milk at 6.30pm and then some more at 7.30am and neither are showing signs of dehydration. I think if the dog drinks plenty during the day then, unless it is very hot, they are OK without water overnight, just like humans. If it is hot then I sometimes wake my kids up to give them a drink. I know puppies are not exactly the same as humans but their can't be that much different. Surely in 'the wild', wolves don't have 24/7 access to water?
> 
> However, if people want to provide water, it is their choice. I think that every responsible owner who loves their pets, as we all do, would always have their best interests at heart, whether they put water in the crate or not.
> 
> I don't like it when people argue on here. (No offence to any particular individual, it's just a general statement). Everyone has their own way of doing things and, unless it's cruel, that's OK. There are many ways of training a dog/ treating a dog/ feeding a dog, etc., and all the sensible ones have their merits. As long as it works and isn't cruel, then what's the problem? CM, Ian Dunbar, that Stilwell woman- they all seem to have success despite their different approaches. I have thought twice about posting many times because I don't want to evoke a harsh response (again, I'm not talking about anyone specific, I just worry in general).
> 
> I have had some great advice and enjoyed being a member of the forum overall but I feel frustrated when some people think their way is the only way. I hope this post doesn't cause offence- it's not meant that way. I just think that we all love our pets and we should be celebrating that.
> 
> I hope you see what I'm getting at.
> 
> Amanda x


lol I don't we have argued just voiced our different opinions quite politely. You shouldn't feel that you can't voice you opinion, just put what you feel, if others don't like it then so what?

Getting back to the water issue, I think the comparision between children & dogs is a little 'out there', most dogs have some sort of dry food in the diet; mine have dry complete & raw, the dry food swells so much inside their tums that they need the water. A pup for instance at 10 weeks is still having 4 meals a day; the last one being about 10 at night, it follows that the pup may need some water during the night.


----------



## bucksmum

amanda123 said:


> I think that a thirsty puppy or dog would soon let you know that all was not well.
> 
> My children (19 months and 8 months) have a big drink of milk at 6.30pm and then some more at 7.30am and neither are showing signs of dehydration. I think if the dog drinks plenty during the day then, unless it is very hot, they are OK without water overnight, just like humans. If it is hot then I sometimes wake my kids up to give them a drink. I know puppies are not exactly the same as humans but their can't be that much different. Surely in 'the wild', wolves don't have 24/7 access to water?
> 
> However, if people want to provide water, it is their choice. I think that every responsible owner who loves their pets, as we all do, would always have their best interests at heart, whether they put water in the crate or not.
> 
> I don't like it when people argue on here. (No offence to any particular individual, it's just a general statement). Everyone has their own way of doing things and, unless it's cruel, that's OK. There are many ways of training a dog/ treating a dog/ feeding a dog, etc., and all the sensible ones have their merits. As long as it works and isn't cruel, then what's the problem? CM, Ian Dunbar, that Stilwell woman- they all seem to have success despite their different approaches. I have thought twice about posting many times because I don't want to evoke a harsh response (again, I'm not talking about anyone specific, I just worry in general).
> 
> I have had some great advice and enjoyed being a member of the forum overall but I feel frustrated when some people think their way is the only way. I hope this post doesn't cause offence- it's not meant that way. I just think that we all love our pets and we should be celebrating that.
> 
> I hope you see what I'm getting at.
> 
> Amanda x


Hi,no,i don't want to argue.I just want to explain why i do what i do.
Just one point you make about children and puppies and my concern is that most dogs are fed a dry food which will dehydrate the body quickly.My dogs are fed at 7ish but i often hear them drinking in the early hours.

Also the comparison to wild dogs,they would be on a raw diet and would get most of their moisture requirements from their diet.

Please,i'm not trying to argue with you  just an opinion x


----------



## Natik

Molly's Mum said:


> lol I don't we have argued just voiced our different opinions quite politely. You shouldn't feel that you can't voice you opinion, just put what you feel, if others don't like it then so what?
> 
> Getting back to the water issue, I think the comparision between children & dogs is a little 'out there', most dogs have some sort of dry food in the diet; mine have dry complete & raw, the dry food swells so much inside their tums that they need the water. A pup for instance at 10 weeks is still having 4 meals a day; the last one being about 10 at night, it follows that the pup may need some water during the night.


i never fed my pups 4 meals.... 3 meals since 8 weeks at 8 am, 1 pm and 6 pm...


----------



## sequeena

A dog, especially a pup should have access to water at all times 

I've seen water bowls that can clip on to the side of a crate, that should solve the problem of her tipping it over :thumbup:


----------



## Molly's Mum

Natik said:


> i never fed my pups 4 meals.... 3 meals since 8 weeks at 8 am, 1 pm and 6 pm...


Well we all do things differently  I feed my pups 4 meals a day until 12 weeks then taking it down to 3 till 6 months then down to 2.

The world would be a boring place if we were all the same


----------



## Natik

Molly's Mum said:


> Well we all do things differently  I feed my pups 4 meals a day until 12 weeks then taking it down to 3 till 6 months then down to 2.
> 
> The world would be a boring place if we were all the same


true .... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## amanda123

Thanks guys... I get a bit over- sensitive, LOL 

Good point about the dry food compared with what my kids eat, Bucksmum. My puppy has a mixture of wet and dry and, for what it's worth, no water in the crate at night at present! I am considering getting a dispenser thing though.  

A x


----------



## Molly's Mum

Natik said:


> true .... :smilewinkgrin:


:smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin::smilewinkgrin: Straight back at you honey


----------



## boxerlife

Molly's Mum said:


> Hi Emma, don't worry too much we all have differing opinions on here. It's just how I feel, Tia is still young and I know she does drink during the night cause I hear her. As for the other 2 sometimes they do sometimes they don't
> 
> Rach ~x~


Hi Rach, Jasper dosn't seem to drink too much water, unless it's very hot. I think it makes alot of difference that I soak his dry food in warm water. So for each meal he is getting quite alot of water in with it.
I did look at the clip on bowls that nonnie posted on this thread, so will probably buy one of those. 
I know if he had a normal bowl he would def knock it over!! He is sooo clumbsy!! lol!! Didn't know you could get non spill bowls.  xx


----------



## rachel57

we give our 10 week old pup water in his crate and yes he does knock it over ,but it does depend on the owners prefrence .i think just for the sake of a wet crate then id rather put up with it the concequences of dehydration and further health problems all for the sake of a wet crate . why not try putting a puppy pad in the crate then place the water on top of it ? if it gets knocked over then the pad is gonna absorb it ......worth a try .


----------

